# latching solenoids



## geochrist (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi there!

I have a couple of sprinkler valves (Lawn Genie 54000 type) away from electrical wiring and was wondering if there were any latching solenoids that would be compatible with them?

If not, does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get an automated valve attached?

Thanks.

George


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

i think if you get an irritrol dc latching solenoid it should work


----------



## geochrist (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank you for the suggestion!


----------

